# Sleeping issues...no trouble falling asleep but wake up too early...help?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I am usually beat by 9:00 so I fall asleep quite easily however after about 7 hours I wake up usually between 4 and 5 am. and that's it, not tired anymore!

How do I overcome this?

It is one thing on a work morning but on the weekends I still do it and it is hard to break this habit.

I have not needed an alarm to wake up in years even on work days...I know I will be awake. It is so bad that if I wake up and it is 5 I feel relieved, like oh good I slept in..LOL.

I suppose that I should force myself to stay up later however if I have done this I still wake up early but have gotten less sleep so instead of 7 hours only 5 or 6 hours.

Sadly the only time I will sleep in (which is waking up between say 6:30 and 7:00) is when I have woken up in the middle of the night and tossed and turned for a couple of hours..then and only then do I "sleep in".

Any suggestions would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

how old are you now?

as you get older, you tend to sleep less through the night

I cant sleep in the weekend any more, always up at 730am


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Almostrecovered said:


> as you get older, you tend to sleep less through the night


Yup, I only sleep about a minute and a half now.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I am 43....7:30 would be unheard of for me..however it would be nice to sleep until 6:00 on the weekend.!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

highwood said:


> I am 43....7:30 would be unheard of for me..however it would be nice to sleep until 6:00 on the weekend.!


I am 42 and I go to bed at 11-12 so we sleep the same amount really

maybe what you need to do is readjust your sleeping period? Go to bed later instead


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Yup, I only sleep about a minute and a half now.


so you're about 300 now? What was Ben Franklin like?


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> I am 42 and I go to bed at 11-12 so we sleep the same amount really
> 
> maybe what you need to do is readjust your sleeping period? Go to bed later instead


That is what I am thinking I might have to do...I know by 8:30 or 9:00 I am just exhausted but I think I am going to have to fight it and at the very least start staying up later even if it is just until 10:00 or so. I will start tonight. 

Even if I stay up until 10 and can sleep until 5:30 or 6:00 that would be huge for me..this 4:00 a.m. wakeups are ridiculous!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

This will sound crazy but I went through this and yes it was grief related. I googled it and found 4am wakeup is a common problem.

Why You Wake Up At The Same Time Every Night (Pt 1) | Holistic by Nature


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Drink Nyquil and set your alarm.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Yup, I only sleep about a minute and a half now.


Because you are so busy moderating TAM?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

but not too much nyquill or you will hallucinate


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

True. 

Exercise and hot chammomile tea before bed are good ideas.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I wake up every morning at 5:30. Well, maybe 4 or 5 mornings a week. Drives me nuts. Doesn't matter what time I go to bed either.

If I drink more than a drink or two, I wake up around 3 am, am up for an hour or two, then go back to sleep for a couple hours.

You don't need a lot more sleep than you're getting. This time of year when it gets light out so bloody early, it might help if you black your windows out somehow too.

You could also try melatonin. Although it's more for helping you get to sleep than for staying asleep. Nyquil, tea etc are mostly for the same thing so they may not help.

I would say, either stay up later and see if that helps, or just embrace your schedule as what your body wants to do and plan accordingly.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> This will sound crazy but I went through this and yes it was grief related. I googled it and found 4am wakeup is a common problem.
> 
> Why You Wake Up At The Same Time Every Night (Pt 1)*|*Holistic by Nature


Yes, it definently was worse after DD#1 last September....so many sleepless/restless nights...I have to admit ever since then it has been even worse. 

I also thought that because I was so used to not setting the alarm clock that maybe I was waking up early on instinct..kind of like tense that I might sleep in. So I think I am going to have to set the alarm every night regardless of whether or ot I use it because then maybe I will be more relaxed and not worry about sleeping in..(if that makes any sense).


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I wake up every morning at 5:30. Well, maybe 4 or 5 mornings a week. Drives me nuts. Doesn't matter what time I go to bed either.
> 
> If I drink more than a drink or two, I wake up around 3 am, am up for an hour or two, then go back to sleep for a couple hours.
> 
> ...


I know it doesn't bother me when it is a work day..as I start at 7:00 a.m. but on the weekends..it would be nice to sleep in until 6:00...

Sometimes I will wake up and almost dread looking at the clock fearing what time I will see...will it be 3:30, 4:00, etc. etc.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

I have the exact same problem & I found a few things that help.

1. If you wake up & can't fall back asleep in 20 mins, get out of bed. Go into another room & read or do some other quiet activity until you get sleepy. Do NOT watch TV, get on your phone or computer as it will really screw with your circadian rhythm.

2. Exercise more, but not too close to bedtime, as it will keep you up. With more exercise, I have more energy during the day & sleep through the night. 

3. Start a pre-bedtime relaxtion routine. Take a warm shower, listen to some soft, New Agey music, this will help slow down your mind, which often is what is causing you to wake up. Your mind won't rest because of anxiety. 

4. Stop any caffeine after noon. 

5. Try yoga, which can help ease stress, anxiety & tension, pitfalls of staying asleep.

6. Turn your bedroom clock away from your bed, that way if you wake up, you won't constantly keep looking at it, which can cause more frustration.


----------



## hldnhope (Apr 10, 2012)

Try Melatonin...it is found in suppliment form and some come in time-released tabs. It is naturally formed in the body to help you sleep, but over time the body tends to produce less of it. 

Melatonin for Sleep: Hormone and Supplement Effects on Sleep


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Some great tips...thanks all! I will implement some of those...last night I stayed up until 10 but then woke up at 3:30 and have been awake ever since....I guess this is not going to be a quick easy fix..

I think I will try melatonin, as well keep the clock turned away, and then if I wake up with an active mind I will try reading instead of laying there with my thoughts. I think I have to not go to bed any earlier than 10 because at least then even if I am up early still at some point something has to give and then I will hopefully just start sleeping in later.

It is pretty bad when waking up at 5:00 is a relief because wow I slept in!!!!


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Have you ever regularly slept more than 7 hours a night? If I slept 7 hours in a row, I'd be wide awake no matter what the clock said too! Even 6 hours is pretty remarkable for me, I average 4-5 most nights. That isn't usual though, I know. I do know though that shifting sleep patterns is a pain...just be patient and drag through it for a week or two and it should be better. Good luck!


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I used to be able to sleep from say 9:30 or 10:00 and need an alarm clock to wake me up at 6:00. 

Definently for me at least 7 or 8 hours is perfect. I just want to fall asleep say by 10 and then sleep until 5 or 6 would be nice..not this 3:30 or 4:00 a.m. wake up times.


----------

